# plum



## salmonclubber (Mar 25, 2007)

i scored a plum tree today a freand had a tree blow down this last wind storm and asked if i could use it in the smoker i said yes i could and he said come get it so i got about a wheelbarrel load of plum


----------



## smoked (Mar 25, 2007)

cool, gotta let us know how it smokes.....little lady gets mad when I eye the apple, cherry and peach trees in the back!!!!!


----------



## salmonclubber (Mar 25, 2007)

smoked it will be a while it is still green have to let it season a bit before i try it i will let you know how it smokes in a few months


----------



## smoked (Mar 25, 2007)

well if you ever have the desire to bring some seasoned up to me.......


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 25, 2007)

Gee Smoked  -

You have to prune those apple, cherry and peach trees twice a year don't you?


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 25, 2007)

Funny someone would post something about plum when I was going to do the same.
I bought the property next door to, and there is a wild plum tree there. Someone cut it down years ago and didn't kill the trunk. Now the shoots have grown big and tall but no fruit. My question is; will it still have a fruity flavor?


----------



## short one (Mar 25, 2007)

Tom IMHO it wouldn't  make any difference whether it bears fruit or not. Could just trim some off and let it season to tell for sure. Steve


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm no tree expert, so I really don't know. But I always figured the sap had something to do with the flavor of the fruit. A tree needs sap to live, so...............Does this mean.......................?


----------



## short one (Mar 26, 2007)

Tom, talked to a friend and he said if the tree is blooming but not producing you need to plant another tree for a pollinator if you want plums. If not cut it, season it and smoke with plum. He says there are several type of fruit trees that donot self pollinate. Hope this helps. Steve


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 26, 2007)

Tom -

Plums need two things companions for cross polinanation and lots of pruning. Too many suckers and all the nutriants go to limbs and leaves with no fruit. That goes for most fruit trees. If you don't have another plum tree within a few hundred feet - plant a water sprout. They usually take well. Plant clover, alfalfa, Thyme or mint they attract bees.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 26, 2007)

Tom, it WILL smoke fine, fruit or not. I get wild plum off our property down on Stockton Lake, works great. Grows everywhere.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 26, 2007)

I was planning to cut it down. It's ugly without the main trunk. So I guess it's smokin' wood now.
Thanks all.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 26, 2007)

We riase bees in the middle of an acre of lilac. Best honey I've ever had.


----------



## hanifen (Mar 26, 2007)

I will throw my 2 cents in...  I think plum is the BEST to smoke with.  It gives a little strong smoke flavor than apple or cherry but not as strong as say a hickory.  In my opinion it is the best flavor there is.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like I have a tree to cut down then.


----------

